# Suche: Multifunktionsgerät (Drucker, Scanner, Fax)



## Experience1986 (4. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche eine USB Multifunktionsgerät mit Scanner, Drucker und evtl. noch Fax. Das Gerät soll im Idealfall mit meiner FritzBox 7141 kompatibel sein.

Der Preis sollte so zwischen 50€ und 80€ liegen. Auch die Patronen sollten beim nachkaufen nicht so teuer sein oder sich zumindest nachfüllen lassen. 

Mir ist klar, das ich in der Preisklasse kein Highend-Gerät bekomme, ein solches brauche ich aber auch nicht. 

Ich drucke vorwiegend Schwarz-Weiß. Ab und an mal was mit Farbe. zu 90% Text.

Der Scanner sollte allerdings schon eine gute Qualität liefern. 

Bezüglich der FritzBox-Kompatibilität soll Minimum die Druckfunktion über das FritzBox-Netzwerk ansteuerbar sein.

Könnt ihr da ein Gerät empfehlen?


----------

